# The Great Resignation



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Many of us have mentioned issues with recruiting along with the quality of the employee's looking for work and after vetting and interviewing you make a choice to hire or pass. With the quality of candidates looking generally being sub par you can hire 5 and end up with 1-2 good employees is what I'm seeing. 
Once you get a good employee now you have to deal with retaining them. As an employer you use to just have to pay a good wage, offer plenty of overtime when justified, have good equipment, have good work and have benefits. Employees that shined above the rest were recognized by wage increases and advancement opportunity's. They also came to you when they weren't happy or frustrated or wanted something, could be wage increase, advancement, equipment needs / improvements, etc.... 
Those days are pretty mulch long gone when you have Millennials or Gen Z employees. Now it's up to the employer to know what they're thinking /wanting rather then them telling the employer and if they don't get what they think they want they give notice because the employer isn't giving them something they feel entitled to. 
Recently we've had 3 employees that have been with the company for 8-14yrs give notice and leave. Common reasons were, money, career growth, not enough flexibility in their schedule and work is too demanding. All three were Millennials or Gen Z.

This is a pretty good read and not to wordy.....

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...gret-employees-quitting?CMP=oth_b-aplnews_d-1
Many of the things mentioned in the article are things I'm seeing at work and don't see things getting better or turned around.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

If it doesn’t work they will take me back


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They wont take me back... I plan on burning all the bridges with my boss on the way out.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> They wont take me back... I plan on burning all the bridges with my boss on the way out.


If I could find a replacement for my employee, I would. He's past his prime, but a warm body who shows up to work is better than nothing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

EWSplow said:


> If I could find a replacement for my employee, I would. He's past his prime, but a warm body who shows up to work is better than nothing.


 When I did work with employees I always found the older ones were harder to direct/instruct. If you gave them a task you were better off to give them a timeline than instruction on how to do it. Its almost as if they look for an excuse to not meet the timeline and if they dont it was cause of the way you wanted them to do it. Their work ethic is usually phenomenal, but as even you get older you realize age does slow you down a bit. 
Hopefully you are working for the right people by then at the right price.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I have found that finding the right work ethic and background is a better barometer than experience or tossing a hook out into the marketplace: I've been tapping guys from a local non-profit who are unhappy with the direction its going, but they have a strong desire to serve. We as a company do various things for free to help the community-primarily as church outreaches. We also offer non-traditional benefits such as the paid company Bible study Thursday mornings. People are free to attend or not, eat the food or not, but I go [someone else hosts] and pay for whoever in my organization wants to go.

I'm also trying for the first time, sending job openings direct to a carpenter trade school to see if I can get some interest there figuring at least most of these young men want to be in the industry. Perhaps one will want to do log homes and live in a pretty sweet area for outdoor recreation.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> If it doesn't work they will take me back


That only works for superstars, that leave on good terms…..but then again, it seems we have a lot of younger people that think they're mulch better than they are.

"Putting in your time" is scoffed at by a lot of younger people today…they want it all now


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

A friend of mine is a doctor that has is own practice. Graduates straight out of med school and internship want $250,000.00 a year. Not a typo.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Kvston said:


> I have found that finding the right work ethic and background is a better barometer than experience or tossing a hook out into the marketplace: I've been tapping guys from a local non-profit who are unhappy with the direction its going, but they have a strong desire to serve. We as a company do various things for free to help the community-primarily as church outreaches. We also offer non-traditional benefits such as the paid company Bible study Thursday mornings. People are free to attend or not, eat the food or not, but I go [someone else hosts] and pay for whoever in my organization wants to go.
> 
> I'm also trying for the first time, sending job openings direct to a carpenter trade school to see if I can get some interest there figuring at least most of these young men want to be in the industry. Perhaps one will want to do log homes and live in a pretty sweet area for outdoor recreation.


Been doing trade school jobs fairs for aboot 12yrs and have found getting farm kids from Nebraska are the best hires. They typically have vacationed in Colo, like the mtns and the public ground access so it's a pretty easy sell. Biggest issue is some farm kids get home sick and go back home. Both schools (east and central Neb) I go to have stats on grad job placement and one of the stats is 70% that move oot of state return within a year, after the 1st year and following years the average drops but 15% per year. 
Also do jobs fairs in Colo and have found the majority of the kids think you owe then and they're not serious aboot learning the trade.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

thelettuceman said:


> A friend of mine is a doctor that has is own practice. Graduates straight out of med school and internship want $250,000.00 a year. Not a typo.


Nurses in my area are now making about twice what they were making before Covid. Because temporary positions with high pay opened up and they left the hospital to take those. Out of state. Now those jobs are over and to lure the nurses back to work the hospital had to raise their salaries. And they are still short handed with nurses having too many patients and admitted patients using gurneys in the ER instead of actual rooms.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Many of us have mentioned issues with recruiting along with the quality of the employee's looking for work and after vetting and interviewing you make a choice to hire or pass. With the quality of candidates looking generally being sub par you can hire 5 and end up with 1-2 good employees is what I'm seeing.
> Once you get a good employee now you have to deal with retaining them. As an employer you use to just have to pay a good wage, offer plenty of overtime when justified, have good equipment, have good work and have benefits. Employees that shined above the rest were recognized by wage increases and advancement opportunity's. They also came to you when they weren't happy or frustrated or wanted something, could be wage increase, advancement, equipment needs / improvements, etc....
> Those days are pretty mulch long gone when you have Millennials or Gen Z employees. Now it's up to the employer to know what they're thinking /wanting rather then them telling the employer and if they don't get what they think they want they give notice because the employer isn't giving them something they feel entitled to.
> Recently we've had 3 employees that have been with the company for 8-14yrs give notice and leave. Common reasons were, money, career growth, not enough flexibility in their schedule and work is too demanding. All three were Millennials or Gen Z.
> ...


God forbid anyone younger than you wants a career.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Diesel Dan said:


> God forbid anyone younger than you wants a career.


Where and how did you come up with that?


----------



## BadMechanic (Dec 21, 2020)

BUFF said:


> Where and how did you come up with that?


Im assuming his rear end and with his fist.

But Im no doctor.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I got a few things on this topic.

#1: I blame the parents
I still laugh at my dad to this day. To much pride to ask for help. I can't count the number of times that he will struggle with something for days before he would ever ask for help. That simple put your head down and do work attitude is learned... if you think your kids are not paying attention to their parents work ethic... I got a 6 y/o at home that can tell you different.

#2: These kids have never been threw a recession.
Jumping around jobs is fun, but typically, if you are not a rock star... last one in... first one out. 

#3: I don't think any of these kids look ahead. (or if anyone is telling them to?)
I can remember my grandpa asking me at 18 if I started an IRA yet? I told him I didn't need one cause I had a union retirement. He shook his head and said not to rely on anything that is not "yours"


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> #3: I don't think any of these kids look ahead. (or if anyone is telling them to?)
> I can remember my grandpa asking me at 18 if I started an IRA yet? I told him I didn't need one cause I had a union retirement. He shook his head and said not to rely on anything that is not "yours"


While i agree with your entire post, this one (invest into your own retirement account - IRA's/mutual funds/individual stocks/etc…regardless if you have an employer program/pension/etc) is something one of my grandpa's beat in my head early as well, and I'm very great full for it…and ive been telling the same thing to my kids, as well as all my nephews/nieces/etc.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> While i agree with your entire post, this one (invest into your own retirement account - IRA's/mutual funds/individual stocks/etc…regardless if you have an employer program/pension/etc) is something one of my grandpa's beat in my head early as well, and I'm very great full for it…and ive been telling the same thing to my kids, as well as all my nephews/nieces/etc.


Dad told me damn near the same thing when I was young. He also told me, when you get a raise put the increase in wage away and continue living as you have been along with, when you get a bonus keep $100.00 and spend as you want and put the rest away.
So work and retirement are one in the same , you get what you put into it...just different times in you life.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> I got a few things on this topic.
> 
> #1: I blame the parents
> I still laugh at my dad to this day. To much pride to ask for help. I can't count the number of times that he will struggle with something for days before he would ever ask for help. That simple put your head down and do work attitude is learned... if you think your kids are not paying attention to their parents work ethic... I got a 6 y/o at home that can tell you different.
> ...


You pretty much just described my upbringing to a tee. My Dad grew up the youngest of 5 on a farm, to a Dad that "drank and screwed away" any discretionary money when he went to town. His parents got divorced in 1953 in an area that might as well been the Bible Belt. And his grandparents also got divorced in the early 30's in the same area, which was unheard of in that time.

Needless to say, they grew up poor, and and my Dad still likes to believe he still is, although I can't fathom a scenario where he can't outlive his wealth. He was raised to bust his hump and a dime an hour might not be much, but it's better than a nickel, which is why I'm confident he's still working as hard as possible at 77.

I still avoid using the word "can't " to this day, after being told by him for many years that he didn't recognize the word. Finally, at probably 11 years old, he unleashed on me one day and said "why don't you just be honest with me and tell me that you're too [email protected]?! lazy to do it rather than use the word can't! " Not sure I've actually muttered the word since.

He also installed the power of saving money as well, always reminding me that I'd retire off of the money that I stowed away at 18, not 50......

PS, point #2 hit's the nail on the head as well, and I'm confident that none of us here has functioned through a recession like we're about to see......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45 said:


> PS, point #2 hit's the nail on the head as well, and I'm confident that none of us here has functioned through a recession like we're about to see......


C'mon man...inflation is a good thing. Govco spending has nothing to do with inflation...it helps it. If you can't afford gas, go buy an EV cuz you know...the thing.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Where and how did you come up with that?





BUFF said:


> Recently we've had 3 employees that have been with the company for 8-14yrs give notice and leave. Common reasons were, money, career growth,


I didn't, you did :laugh:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Diesel Dan said:


> I didn't, you did :laugh:


Ok... guess you missed the part where the millenial / Gen Z employee expects the employer guess / know what they want rather than being vocal about it and letting the employer know even when given a chance.
Part of the annual review process includes a section for what they felt they accomplished this past year, what they want to accomplish the coming year for career growth and what they feel can be done to improve the company. Most employees don't fill out their section and the majority are millennials and Gen Z employees.
I wasn't a helicopter parent for my kids and won't take on a similar roll for an employee.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Ok... guess you missed the part where the millenial / Gen Z employee expects the employer guess / know what they want rather than being vocal about it and letting the employer know even when given a chance.
> Part of the annual review process includes a section for what they felt they accomplished this past year, what they want to accomplish the coming year for career growth and what they feel can be done to improve the company. Most employees don't fill out their section and the majority are millennials and Gen Z employees.
> I wasn't a helicopter parent for my kids and won't take on a similar roll for an employee.


I'm still waiting for my promotion to Senior Associate Junior Executive Vice President in Charge of Meme Design and Approval.

And I left the "what did you accomplish this year" section blank because that was the most accurate answer. Obviously you don't appreciate honesty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

But meanwhile, how many of these millennial morons have their preferred pronouns in their email signatures?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But meanwhile, how many of these millennial morons have their preferred pronouns in their email signatures?


I do..... Its in my Avatars as well....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jomama45 said:


> PS, point #2 hit's the nail on the head as well, and I'm confident that none of us here has functioned through a recession like we're about to see......


2008 sucked pretty bad for me...

Worked 40 hours for 32 hours pay at my regular job for a while (was fortunate to still have a job)
Worked night job after my regular normal job
Still worked at the farm free nights and weekends
Sold my nice truck and started driving a $600 crap box S-10
Damn near lost my house, had quite a few buddies that did default on loans
Started drink Busch Light cause it was much cheaper than Bud Light (ok... so one good thing came out of 2008)

I was fortunate to have a dad that bought a farm in times of 18% interest rate, so sympathy was not the only thing not handed out at his house...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> 2008 sucked pretty bad for me...
> 
> Worked 40 hours for 32 hours pay at my regular job for a while (was fortunate to still have a job)
> Worked night job after my regular normal job
> ...


2001 was a kick in the nards after 9/11 and took oot a lot of smaller shops that mainly did overflow work for bigger shops
2008 was a bigger kick in the nards and took oot a lot of bigger shops. Many of the guys the were layoof changed trades, one guy go into nursing and he didn't have a remote form of bedside manner skills.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Y'all are whiners...thanks to our current Dept of Energy 2 penny Jenny Granmole, Meatchicken had been in a single state recession for many years when '08 hit...so it only sucked marginally worse. 

I still remember a few members on the other plowing forum talking about how they weren't going to lower prices no matter what. Most went out of bizness. We worked with customers who needed lower prices. 

Not looking forward to going through another one but it's unlikely that it won't happen.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> 2008 was a bigger kick in the nards and took oot a lot of bigger shops. Many of the guys the were layoof changed trades


I would bet better than half the guys from my apprenticeship class are not even working in the trades any longer.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not looking forward to going through another one but it's unlikely that it won't happen.


Have 530 calendar days till I retire and 163 calendar days till I start working remotely.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Have 530 calendar days till I retire and 163 calendar days till I start working remotely.


But who's counting?

Oh, you are.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> But who's counting?
> 
> Oh, you are.


My Komptpuker is counting.... I'm only good up to 20....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> My Komptpuker is counting.... I'm only good up to 20....


You're gender confused?

Most fellas can count to 21...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're gender confused?
> 
> Most fellas can count to 21...


Geez. You must have some sort of fetish.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Geez. You must have some sort of fetish.


Take it to the fetish thread fella!

It's the one @snowngo started...oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Did who start one?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> 2008 sucked pretty bad for me...
> 
> Worked 40 hours for 32 hours pay at my regular job for a while (was fortunate to still have a job)
> Worked night job after my regular normal job
> ...


At Least you had a job. I had to lay my last employee (me) off and he had to go start another company to employ himself doing whatever he could find. 
And that's how he ended up on plowsite.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

I obviously don’t want to see a prolonged recession, but a small part of me believes it’s what this country needs to snap some sense back into people…financial bubbles everywhere. Housing, stock market…anyone under 35 years old has basically only seen their 401k plans go up, up, up…equity in their house has gone through the roof….government spending is more off the charts than it ever has been…I think a hard crash is coming.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

prezek said:


> I obviously don't want to see a prolonged recession, but a small part of me believes it's what this country needs to snap some sense back into people…financial bubbles everywhere. Housing, stock market…anyone under 35 years old has basically only seen their 401k plans go up, up, up…equity in their house has gone through the roof….government spending is more off the charts than it ever has been…I think a hard crash is coming.


I cant say I disagree with you


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I cant say I disagree with you


Mark and his alter ego could....


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Nobody is immune from this Idiocracy. Seems like everyone thinks you can get rich overnight. Lost another guy this week- 8 years and quit via text. $25/hr with 32 hr guarantee and $35/hr plowing. That's 4 guys since mid-2020. We are down to a 4 man crew from 2 crews. 

One kid quit last summer: "gettin into real estate" Then found out you need money and credit to buy apartment buildings. Now he stocks boxes for $12. IDK

I feel something coming, we are going to tighten up, raise prices/quotes, sell off some older stuff and spend more time with family, pay some debts with inflated money and keep on truckin...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

prezek said:


> I obviously don't want to see a prolonged recession, but a small part of me believes it's what this country needs to snap some sense back into people…financial bubbles everywhere. Housing, stock market…anyone under 35 years old has basically only seen their 401k plans go up, up, up…equity in their house has gone through the roof….government spending is more off the charts than it ever has been…I think a hard crash is coming.


People are purchasing houses. They are bringing their savings to the closings as the house will not appraise to what they are offering...  I'm sorry... I don't understand this concept. I don't think I ever will. You are agreeing to start thousands of dollars UPSIDE DOWN! wtf?

Why are the banks giving money to people that have no business buying the items that they are purchasing but "the bank approved me" in their minds means that they can afford it...

It is all falling in line again... I remember this very well from 15 years ago


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why are the banks giving money to people that have no business buying the items that they are purchasing but "the bank approved me" in their minds means that they can afford it...


I never understood the hood rich mentality


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> People are purchasing houses. They are bringing their savings to the closings as the house will not appraise to what they are offering...  I'm sorry... I don't understand this concept. I don't think I ever will. You are agreeing to start thousands of dollars UPSIDE DOWN! wtf?


The same mentality as paying more than something is worth at an auction.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

m_ice said:


> I never understood the hood rich mentality


I noah couple

They have all the cool kids stuff cause the bank said they could afford the stuff

Only issue they forgot about was that it costs a bit of coin to go use the cool stuff.

No savings... no retirement... but somehow they always talk about "when we retire were gunna"


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> People are purchasing houses. They are bringing their savings to the closings as the house will not appraise to what they are offering...  I'm sorry... I don't understand this concept. I don't think I ever will. You are agreeing to start thousands of dollars UPSIDE DOWN! wtf?
> 
> Why are the banks giving money to people that have no business buying the items that they are purchasing but "the bank approved me" in their minds means that they can afford it...
> 
> It is all falling in line again... I remember this very well from 15 years ago


Yes and yes

Realtor gave my son an address for a listing so we drove by. Asking $145, they accepted an offer for $195 before they could even look at it. $145 would have been high. $195 is just flat out stupid.

Just looked up the sale history. Sold for $40,900 in 2011. Looks like a foreclosure.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I noah couple
> 
> They have all the cool kids stuff cause the bank said they could afford the stuff
> 
> ...


Be greeters at Walmart. 
Finished it for you.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> The same mentality as paying more than something is worth at an auction.


Yeah... but they "won it"


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yeah... but they "won it"


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Like winning a Walmart contact?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Like winning a Walmart contact?


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> People are purchasing houses. They are bringing their savings to the closings as the house will not appraise to what they are offering...  I'm sorry... I don't understand this concept. I don't think I ever will. You are agreeing to start thousands of dollars UPSIDE DOWN! wtf?
> 
> Why are the banks giving money to people that have no business buying the items that they are purchasing but "the bank approved me" in their minds means that they can afford it...
> 
> It is all falling in line again... I remember this very well from 15 years ago


Exactly. I'm sure Congress will pass the upside down act shortly after the start of the recession and bail all of those people out with our tax dollars…or their printing presses.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes and yes
> 
> Realtor gave my son an address for a listing so we drove by. Asking $145, they accepted an offer for $195 before they could even look at it. $145 would have been high. $195 is just flat out stupid.
> 
> Just looked up the sale history. Sold for $40,900 in 2011. Looks like a foreclosure.


Got a ranch in our neighborhood, it's pending already after a week... Listed at 420k... It's nice, but nothing special... Been trying to get her to sell everything now...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why are the banks giving money to people that have no business buying the items that they are purchasing but "the bank approved me" in their minds means that they can afford it...


Eggsactly.... I'm fretting over signing up for a $500 pickup payment for 4yrs and I have no debt.
I see the $500 not being set aside for later and gaining interest.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I never understood the hood rich mentality


Never heard it called that...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Our fleet is mostly paid for-thankfully-and we’ve decided to not get into a bidding war for employees. The ones we have are great. I‘ll hire quality all day long, but not overpaying. I’ll keep investing in The good people I have. Within 12 months we will be business debt free minus a mortgage which is being paid ahead And has $$ socked away for a reserve.

What I don’t get is so far no one that is a serious client of mine is considering turning the tap off. Some are starting to consider cheaper build alternatives, but no one is making a red line.

Might be me, but I think its 2 years off or so. I think it’ll take a year for the customers to wake up and consider maybe it isn’t the best time to spend all you have. Then a part year of denial, part year of oh crap then it hits the fan.

One good thing about snow is it always hits. That kept me going in 2007-2010 when I was a brand new business owner.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes and yes
> 
> Realtor gave my son an address for a listing so we drove by. Asking $145, they accepted an offer for $195 before they could even look at it. $145 would have been high. $195 is just flat out stupid.
> 
> Just looked up the sale history. Sold for $40,900 in 2011. Looks like a foreclosure.


Take a stroll through zillow for our area. Prices are outta sight. Under 200k is a fantasy.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Landgreen said:


> Take a stroll through zillow for our area. Prices are outta sight. Under 200k is a fantasy.


Same here, although realtor.com has been better for me than Zillow, if you find a house under 200 here, it's either get torn down, or you're doing some Major repairs.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Same here. My house gained 60k in equity the last two years. Wish I had found/purchased my dream property and built pre Covid. Would have been sweet now.

mom waiting for the crash to buy now.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Landgreen said:


> Take a stroll through zillow for our area. Prices are outta sight. Under 200k is a fantasy.


It's like that in a lot of areas…some worse than others across the country…my moms place (and everything around her) in Florida has just about doubled in price within the last 2 years….all of the properties my wife and I own are up about 25% (or more) from what they were prior….stupid, really…..it would be a great time to sell everything, if you were in that position…my wife mentioned it a few time lately, but I told her were in it for the long run, then showed her the math on our rental income vs selling everything, over the course of only the next 10-15years….she quickly realized it wasn't the better route.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> People are purchasing houses. They are bringing their savings to the closings as the house will not appraise to what they are offering...  I'm sorry... I don't understand this concept. I don't think I ever will. You are agreeing to start thousands of dollars UPSIDE DOWN! wtf?
> 
> Why are the banks giving money to people that have no business buying the items that they are purchasing but "the bank approved me" in their minds means that they can afford it...
> 
> It is all falling in line again... I remember this very well from 15 years ago


The municipality and county plus realty companies and banks and title and mortgage corps are purposely trying to bleed the new homeowners and rental property owners here until they all lose out on their investments.

We own and rent a bunch of homes and duplexes and quadplexes. This year out of nowhere the city and county and banks scheemed up their little calculators and decided our duplexes and quadplexes all must be worth, I sh1t you not, double what they were worth last year. Um....okay(not really okay), but now I am supposed to fork over 100 grand more to their tax till per year? WHAT THE FOOK? Where in the hell do these corrupt absolute deviant pirates and thieves think anybody is going to just wave a wand and sprinkle fairy dust and !*POOF*! just pull 100k+ out of thin air to pay their scam?

We have realtors and crazy people coming out of the woodwork trying ro make offers to buy our joints, which have never been for sale. Some freaks with Berkshire Hathaway and Re/max have been hounding us.

We're seeing the "hood rich/house poor" owners 450-900k houses fly up for sale all over(cause they are making a killing if they were'nt underwater) from the massive jump in thier home prices. And alot of the buyers of these homes now this year seem to be from California, New York and Washington state.

Dear god lord help us.

We are a month into fighting the county and municipality over this BS. I ain't paying their fraudulent, absolute gang tactic overinflation of our zero debt paid for properties values, just because "they said so".

The powers that be stole over 10 million homes from people since 2008(wether or not you think people deserved them or not), looks like the next crash the powers that be want 30+ million more homes. See the pattern here fellas?

I apologize for the pissed off rant, but seeing you fellas encountering all the same types of situations and ordeals all around us is like watching the gargantuan powderkeg fuse burning down to its last centimeter before the bomb goes off.

We're all in this together. What say you guys? What shall we do?


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

By the way, it is not about "profit" or realizing future "profits". It is about the here and now. All people in America. The next 50 million renters/rental homeowners and regular homeowners who get scammed this time I am pretty sure are going tip the scales and break the proverbial camels back. Things are going to get unprecedentidly ugly this time around. Please stop and think before you jump for joy because your home or rental has been massively overinflated and all you see is "profits".


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Back on topic. About this "great resignation", in the next two-2-to-too-tu years, how are these "employees" ya'll beetching about gonna come to work when they have no where to live because they can't even afford a roof over their heads even when you pay them 25 bucks an hour?

Descisions...descisions.


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Ice-sage said:


> We're all in this together. What say you guys? What shall we do?


Can you contest that 2x value the city is claiming? A good law firm would explore the chance that a class might be involved there. That might be worth looking at. It happens a lot with utility and water treatment rates.

https://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/2020/10/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I think this goes in line with the original concept here...

What do you do with the employee that is very good at what they do? So much that them being in such control of their job, when a position that comes up that they would like to move to, you don't want to move them out of the position they are in? 
But if you continue to not choose them for other positions, you could stand to loose them from your team forever?

So I know the easy answer is award them financially. What if that is not either an option or if the years of monotony of the job have made it where the money no longer is a motivator?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think this goes in line with the original concept here...
> 
> What do you do with the employee that is very good at what they do? So much that them being in such control of their job, when a position that comes up that they would like to move to, you don't want to move them out of the position they are in?
> But if you continue to not choose them for other positions, you could stand to loose them from your team forever?
> ...


Is said employee close to retiring?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Is said employee close to retiring?


no, 20 plus years remaining


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think this goes in line with the original concept here...
> 
> What do you do with the employee that is very good at what they do? So much that them being in such control of their job, when a position that comes up that they would like to move to, you don't want to move them out of the position they are in?
> But if you continue to not choose them for other positions, you could stand to loose them from your team forever?
> ...


Has the employee voiced his dissatisfaction himself?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What's going to cost more? Losing him completely or moving him up and replacing him with someone not so capable.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Has the employee voiced his dissatisfaction himself?


Yes and no. To their direct boss, yes. Their direct boss is not the one who makes the decisions on these type of movements. Their direct boss would move them in a heartbeat... but there are other hands in the cookie jar.

So they are told a couple of years ago that "they did not the movement because they needed them to be a leader due to all the new hires coming on board that year"

The last time they were not selected for a position they were told that the reason that they were not considered was due to the fact that "they had only done their one job since they started in their line of work, and they were looking for someone who was more rounded"


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's going to cost more? Losing him completely or moving him up and replacing him with someone not so capable.


Cost does not matter to them.

No matter what new hire will be cheaper just based on years.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yes and no. To their direct boss, yes. Their direct boss is not the one who makes the decisions on these type of movements. Their direct boss would move them in a heartbeat... but there are other hands in the cookie jar.
> 
> So they are told a couple of years ago that "they did not the movement because they needed them to be a leader due to all the new hires coming on board that year"
> 
> The last time they were not selected for a position they were told that the reason that they were not considered was due to the fact that "they had only done their one job since they started in their line of work, and they were looking for someone who was more rounded"


So... he wants to move into a different position with different responsibilities and he was denied the promotion due to not having the experience of doing different responsibilities...?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> no, 20 plus years remaining


Too young to remember when jobs weren't so easy to come by?
I realize you do a lot of service work, but he'll be lower on the totem pole somewhere else.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> So... he wants to move into a different position with different responsibilities and he was denied the promotion due to not having the experience of doing different responsibilities...?


Yeah... I know. 

One year you are told: 
We wont move you cause we need a leader in your position

and the next time a position comes up you are told:
We won't move you cause you have only done the one job here


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Too young to remember when jobs weren't so easy to come by?
> I realize you do a lot of service work, but he'll be lower on the totem pole somewhere else.


Not my employee.

I have no doubt in my mind that they could move anywhere they wanted and absolutely own the position just based on work ethic.

They have been sought out by other places in the past, but it was for a move to the same position MOL and would be a pay cut to move just due to the demographic of the area.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yeah... I know.
> 
> One year you are told:
> We wont move you cause we need a leader in your position
> ...


Then it sounds like you already know the answer - money isn't likely to fix it and if this has been going on for years now, he's probably going to jump ship, if for no other reason than bitterness and anger which is a very powerful motivator.

Heck, I feel mildly irked on his behalf just reading the story.

edit:



Philbilly2 said:


> I have no doubt in my mind that they could move anywhere they wanted and absolutely own the position just based on work ethic.
> 
> They have been sought out by other places in the past, but it was for a move to the same position MOL and would be a pay cut to move just due to the demographic of the area.


If he can easily move to another company, then take everything I said above and 2x it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Then it sounds like you already know the answer


 

I already have spoke my peace... if it was me, I would have been gone years ago.

The saying "always the bridesmaid, never the bride" has come up multiple times, just due to the number of applications and interviews that have done, and when they sit you down to let you know that yet again you were not selected for reasons that are not "performance based" (using in context of course)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I already have spoke my peace... if it was me, I would have been gone years ago.
> 
> The saying "always the bridesmaid, never the bride" has come up multiple times, just due to the number of applications and interviews that have done, and when they sit you down to let you know that yet again you were not selected for reasons that are not "performance based" (using in context of course)


Sounds like you need a beer for this poor fella...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I already have spoke my peace... if it was me, I would have been gone years ago.
> 
> The saying "always the bridesmaid, never the bride" has come up multiple times, just due to the number of applications and interviews that have done, and when they sit you down to let you know that yet again you were not selected for reasons that are not "performance based" (using in context of course)


I've been down that road and stayed too long, because of convenience and a couple other factors. Under paid, but wanted to see a project through. I should have hit the road rather than stay.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I already have spoke my peace... if it was me, I would have been gone years ago.
> 
> The saying "always the bridesmaid, never the bride" has come up multiple times, just due to the number of applications and interviews that have done, and when they sit you down to let you know that yet again you were not selected for reasons that are not "performance based" (using in context of course)


So reading between the lines...you're going to become a lawn monkey?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So reading between the lines...you're going to become a lawn monkey?


I have tried...

They said I was overqualified cause I can color in the lines


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have tried...
> 
> They said I was overqualified cause I can color in the lines


If I had feelings, they'd be hurt. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have tried...
> 
> They said I was overqualified cause I can color in the lines


Bummer. Think of all that time off you'd have in the winter.

Unless you were stupid enough to do snow removal, obviously.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds like a long meeting at Hooters will solve many problems ........


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> Sounds like a long meeting at Hooters will solve many problems ........


That will solve nothing but you will be happier


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That will solve nothing but you will be happier


I'm not sure about that.

Many of the worlds major problems have been solved on a bar stool...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Many of *life's *major problems have *begun *on a bar stool...


True


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Back to the original discussion:

How many of us are concerned that the great resignation will result in making the next recession worse due to the lack of people in the workforce resulting in more mouths on the government tit?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Kvston said:


> Back to the original discussion:
> 
> How many of us are concerned that the great resignation will result in making the next recession worse due to the lack of people in the workforce resulting in more mouths on the government tit?


Unfortunately I think that is intentional, and has been the plan


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

the Suburbanite said:


> Unfortunately I think that is intentional, and has been the plan


I agree. While this recession will be different in some ways-no excess of skilled labor, no surplus of companies for specialty work-I do think it’ll be a bigger recession. So many bubbles around that it has to be a big one. Making me wonder how much i should expand vs hoarding $ and assets.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kvston said:


> I agree. While this recession will be different in some ways-no excess of skilled labor, no surplus of companies for specialty work-I do think it’ll be a bigger recession. So many bubbles around that it has to be a big one. Making me wonder how much i should expand vs hoarding $ and assets.


I'll be thankful if it's just a recession.


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Kvston said:


> Back to the original discussion:
> 
> How many of us are concerned that the great resignation will result in making the next recession worse due to the lack of people in the workforce resulting in more mouths on the government tit?


That is eggsactly what the govco and all powerful corporations want. It is in their playbook.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

with the rise in fuel costs, no one will want to travel to a job, gas @ $4 and diesel just hit $6


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

They are winning, until they lose. Just like they are losing the mid terms.


----------

